# Part-time raw feeding?



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Is it healthy (or even a good idea) to alternate between high quality kibble and raw food? Would alternating each week be okay?

I'm thinking i'd like to switch Odin over to raw, at the moment he's getting a mix of Merrick's Puppy Plate and Wilderness blend, but after finding out they have 2.45% and 2.4% calcium i'm a bit put off. When I called Merrick to ask about this they claimed the high content was balanced out by the other ingredients and that it was safe for large breed pups, i'm still not too convinced.









He already gets RMBs a couple times a week to keep him busy, and to be honest i'm quite intimidated by balancing a raw diet on my own, I don't want to mess anything up.

He'll be 5 months old on the 13th and weighs 39 pounds. I'd like to eventually get him on a raw diet with some fresh fruits and veggies mixed in but I really don't know where to start. I did a little research but i'm still hesitant on trying anything.

I was considering starting with Nature's variety raw foods: http://www.naturesvariety.com/raw_products

Has anyone had any luck with just feeding this? Is it better to just prepare something myself? Is the calcium content too low in most of these to where I should supplement?

I realize i'm asking a lot of questions, I just want to make sure if I do this i'm going to do it correctly.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Check out Lauri's website http://www.rawdogranch.com for a wealth of information on everything raw feeding. You also live in an area with pretty good sources for variety and affordability of raw foods. 

ETA many people feed raw and kibble but I would probably alternate meals instead of weekly.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You can feed both raw and kibble - even in the same meal - and have no problems. Or you could have stomach upsets or (more likely) a dog that ignores the kibble and waits for more raw.









When you say he gets RMBs to keep him busy - I'm guess you are talking about those big leg or knuckle bones. Those are NOT Raw Meaty Bones (RMBs). RMBs are things that can easily be eaten by the dog in less than 10 minutes (usually under 60 seconds!). Example - chicken back, neck, leg, thigh. Those are all RMBs.

Why do you want to add fruit and veggies? Dogs do not process whol fruit or veggies - you will need to preprocess them before feeding them (break down the cell walls byt juicing, freezing then thawing, running through a blender, etc.).

My dogs haven't had any fruits or veggies as part of their normal meals in over 8 years. They get the occasional fruit pieces (when I'm eating some I share) or some leftover veggies.

One thing I DO feed often is green tripe. This is the unprocessed stomach from a cow, goat or lamb. THAT is as close as it gets to the type of green matter dogs would eat if they had to catch and kill their own meals.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Yeah he gets marrow bones, beef ribs, and sometimes chicken necks. Good to know the difference.









By fruits and veggies I was thinking a blended mix as i've heard some people do, but if it's not very necessary then i'll leave that out, one less thing to worry about.

I've heard good things about green tripe, I guess I need to look around and see if there's any local places to get it.

My main concern is if I do a raw/kibble combo (which is what i'd prfer to do) is that it won't be balanced or something, I don't know!

I'm reading through your site now, hopefully raw feeding will seem less intimidating.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

As far as sources check out the yahoo group WNYRaw. They are based in Rochester and have a co-op set up from Buffalo to Syracuse.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

No problem. I sometimes order from the WNY group.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

*Holy Crap! Should I be worried? Vet maybe?*

Ok, so I tried and fed my 11 weeks old Cylo a raw frozen piece of Drumstick wing. He chews for a bit, then inhale the whole piece the size of a man's Thumb. Its around 3 inches by 1.5 inches.. He's quite small yet sort of swallowed it before I can stop him. He's acting ok but I don't think he's broken the bones and cartiledge down enough. Should I start worrying? or take him to the vet? Will he digest all the bones? 

I need urgent inputs please!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: VomBlackMy main concern is if I do a raw/kibble combo (which is what i'd prfer to do) is that it won't be balanced or something


That's certainly a valid concern, especially when your dog is still a puppy. I suggest an inexpensive booklet Enhancing Commercial Diets by Monica Segal, AHCW if you'd like to learn more.

http://www.monicasegal.com/catalog/product.php?cPath=25_26&products_id=88

In summary it suggests replacing no more than 30% of the diets calories with fresh foods to ensure the kibble stays balanced. If you are supplementing with raw meaty bones good, if supplementing with boneless meat she recommends adding in extra calcium to balance the meats cal/phos ratio.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: VomBlackMerrick's Puppy Plate and Wilderness blend, but after finding out they have 2.45% and 2.4% calcium i'm a bit put off.


It's been a while since Penny was a puppy or ate dog food, but from what I remember while researching puppy kibbles for her was that I wanted no more than 1.4% calcium along with the proper ratio of calcium phos around 1.3:1


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: VomBlackMerrick's Puppy Plate and Wilderness blend, but after finding out they have 2.45% and 2.4% calcium i'm a bit put off.
> ...


Yeah, silly me for not looking into it more when I bought the food but both the website and bag didn't list it, so I called Merrick..and they said that the high calcium % was balanced out by other ingredients?







I dunno about that, and I didn't have time today to ask one of the vets at work so I may be switching his food and just donating the rest.


----------

